# Loobys adoption Journey



## Loobys

Hi All

let me introduce myself, i am 29 and my dh is 33 we have been together for 11 year and have known for about 4 years that we are unable to concieve naturally.

After much deliberation, we decided that by adoption, we were going to get our family.

we did intially start the process is 2008 but stopped as the recession hit and someone told us that we would not be able to contiune unless we rehomed our cat.. we were naive and should have know this was untrue, don't think we where 100% ready, think we needed to grieve that bit longer.

we have made our intial enquiry to adopt now and are sending off the forms tomorrow to say we want to proceed, to say we are both excited is an understatement..

we cannot wait to be parents xx

xx thanks for reading xx


----------



## Moppit

Dear Hawkett

Congratulations on starting the adoption journey. It may be a long one with lots of bumps in the road but I promise you, you will get there in the end. Unlike fertility treatment its now not a case of if you'll become a Mummy but when you'll become a Mummy and that is a fantastic feeling!

Good luck
Moppit x


----------



## Loobys

Thank you moppit

We are both very keen to get the process started now and I have not seen my husband so excited about something for so long, its so heart warming and his so ready to be a dad x

I was wrapping up Christmas presents last night, for our friends children/ godchildren and he looked over at me and said when are we going to get our child as I cannot wait any longer, its so sweet and out of character, our spare room is his boys room, its got DJ equipment etc and his started to look into turning it into a room, its lovely after all the crap we’ve been thought.

I can honestly say I  cannot wait to be a mummy and I am looking forward to documenting our journey on this wall and in a diary , I often read the ones I kept though our fertility treatment and realise how strong we have become as part of it.

xx


----------



## Tarango

Hi Hawkett & DH


Welcome to the A road!


Just wanted to say 'hi' and look forward to reading your diary.


Our journey has been a long old one but we have an amazing little boy (slightly naughty    ) at home with us. It is THE BEST feeling being a mum - I hope your journey down the A road is a short one - do you have any 'dates' for anything yet? Info evening? prep course etc?


love
T
xxx


----------



## Loobys

Hi Tarango



Thank you for your message, I was meaning to leave you a message as it was thanks to your A diary I joined this site, I was on late shift at work and everyone had gone home so I was Googling all things A and came across your diary, I can honestly say it moved me and I was telling my dh when he picked me up.

I have kept diary’s since we started the fertility journey but will keep it going though adoption as well, think it’s a good way of showing our son/daughter what we have been though to get them etc, I worry about the usual things most adoptive mummy’s worry about.

We was told that we wouldn’t have to attend the info evening again as we had already been so we sent forms in, but we have since been told that we do and it will not be until the new year, which is fine by us as we will be busy in the lead up to xmas so gives us something to look forward to in the new year.

how amazing a little boy, i think dh is hoping for a boy  do you mind me asking how old he is xx

Love H xx


----------



## Loobys

Hi


Have spoken to the agency today and been told that we won’t be doing anything until the new year, which is ok as we are so busy between now and xmas it will fly by.

Still a bit nervous about it all , we keep thinking up obstacles that are going to prevent us from getting approved, like our flat we got plenty of room but we think the stairs will be an issue, to us they are normal but friends have commented they are steep,we are saving pennies at moment to move to a house but in our area they are lots of pennies. I am worried our cat will be an issue, his such a teddy bear so soppy and caring  ( I know it makes us sound crazy but we won’t re-home him as he has given us something to love over the years and his a part of our family… he is also not a threat to any child.


Am also worry that my real dads side are going to cause problems, long story short..  man met woman, woman didn’t like that man had child , woman stopped man having contact with child, man to weak to stand up for child, man cut contact with child, man women have more children, children do not know child exist, 2 children find out they have elder sibling, youngest doesn’t know , contact kept quite to prevent rows, woman’s  excuse for ignoring child is that she likes her like in little box don't know how this will pan out ?


When the social workers come around, I want them to see the potential in the room, not a room full of rubbish and DH’s boy toys.

I have started to sort out the spare room now, I threw away 2 bags of clothes we no longer wear, I know it is premature to start things like this but my thinking is a good old clear out won’t do any harm and its one less thing to worry about next year, am hoping that will be able to get DH to start decorating, otherwise I am going to start J.


It’s a bit of an on going joke with our friends and family about DH and his obsession with car’s he has to have a new one every few years its annoying and very costly but his argument has always been well I cannot have children, well now that we are going to be mummy and daddy, his thinking of new cars already, we haven’t even started yet but his keen which I love as its great seeing him looking forward to something.

Love


H x


----------



## Tarango

Hi Hawkett


I have sent you a PM but wanted to add - don't worry about your cat, we have 2 and Spike loves them! Not sure they feel the same way yet    but our SWer wasn't bothered about them and it wasn't a problem during our assessment.


T


xxxx


----------



## Loobys

Hi x

Thats good to know, i am worrying about everything at the min, our cat is like a giant teddy bear, he is a happy little boy just walking around purring or playing or giving cuddles xx our godson loves him and whenever we go to visit, its easier for us to go there as we don't have a kid to put to bed yet, he always asks why we didn't bring him with us x

I have replied to your message i hope you get it ?? xx


----------



## Loobys

Quick update am on the train home x

A social worker called today having initial visit soon.. They are going to email me dates x

Brilliant end to horrible day at work   x

Xx love H xx


----------



## charlie_44

Just thought I'd drop in and say hi Hawkett   

That's great news about your initial visit - it's so exciting.  We to are just starting on the adoption road.  We had our first visit last week and have just been told that our training is the end of Jan and then Feb   

I also have a cat but this seems fine and we just have to fill in a pet questionnaire later on down the line.  Just about where she sleeps, is fed, temprement etc.  

Also hi to Tarango   I've been following your diary for a while now, it always made me feel positive about the future when we were in a black place doing treatment.  Congrats on your son, he sounds lovely   

Love Charlie x


----------



## Loobys

Hi charlie 

we have our inital visit next tuesday am so scared, nervous and anxious , don't know what to expect.

our LA told us that we would have to do information evening again, so i was prepared to start it all next year but we had social worker contact us yesterday and they want to get us on prep course funny enough at the same time as you  so she is coming next tuesday x

Thats good to know about the cat  our cat is an indoor cat as its to dangerous around here but his as good as gold , my minds sort of at ease about him now.

Love H x


----------



## Tarango

hi, 


How did your visit go? 


It is really nice to hear my ramblings have helped some people    and given some positivity in some dark times   


T
xxx


----------



## Loobys

Hi

Am waiting for dh to come home, I didn't make it to work today  trains weren't running cos of the snow. So am making him a nice dinner for when he gets in.

Spend most of last week mentally preparing for our visit and putting up a tree etc, we don't normally have one as our cat uses it as a climbing frame, it drives me insane.

We got an email yesterday morning from sw to say due to weather they would not be coming to our visit, they asked to reshedule it 15/12  hopefully it won't get cancelled again x

Love H


----------



## Loobys

Hi

Been meaning to update for a while. hope everyone had a lovely christmas.

our initial visit was on the 15th seems so long ago now and the ladies who come were SO nice, i don't know what i was worrying about, they were here for 2 and half hours and looked around our flat answered all our questions etc.

they then invited us on the spot to the prep course which starts next month            we even have our first piece of homework  

we are both so excited now, its the when we become parents not the if anymore.

Its so lovely to see DH excited, he only said to me last night, i cant wait for next year as i have so much to look forward to, he reeled off a list of things and adoption was in there  bless his heart.

we have told our close friends and family and everyone cannot wait, we know it could be a while yet but we have started to wonder how we will explain adoption to the children that are close to us?? we will ask all this when we start H/S.

anyways i won't waffle on any more and will update soon xx
love H xx


----------



## Pink Lady 66

H,

Good to hear you have a quick prep course date we had to wait a while for us, the HS will fly by ours did and I didnt think it was as bad as I thought it would be this time last year we were at the start of our adoption journey and we now go to approval panel on 6 Jan 2011 so things moved along quite quick, keep us updated on how you are doing it is nice to hear about other peoples journeys too.

Pink Lady


----------



## Loobys

Thank you pink lady x We have been very fortunate, our LA was keen to get us on this course, we are very excited to get going and get our family  x just over 2 weeks before our 1st prep course date, cannot wait xx


----------



## Loobys

Hi
 
We don’t have much to update apart from the first day of our prep course is over now.
 
we woke up sooo nervous, the butterflies where doing summersaults in my tummy, I think it was stepping into the unknown that scared me, but from talking to the other couples who were all very lovely, we were and are all in the same boat.
 
As part of the course it was going over our infertility journey, When we come out we both were buzzing with excited with banging headache to match.
 
We was given a copy of a work book and told to read the first 2 sections, we get home Hubbie opens the book and it fell on the pages on neglect and completely panics himself and me slightly but what we see wouldn’t really affect the age of the child we want.
 
The phone rang off the hook all night with family asking us questions on how it went, my best friend couldn’t get though but she text me, she is so amazing as she always makes my worries and fears disappear she calms me down and makes me feel human, I don’t know what I would do without her, she is my rock besides my lovely hubbie.
 
When we went to bed last night, I was knackered but dh went downstairs and got the book and was reading it though thoroughly in bed, I said to him on a scale of 1-10, 1 being that he really is not looking forward to it or 10 that he is excited where is he,  he said 30, bless him :0)
 
I feel more in love with him now than ever, his truly amazing J
 
we are both looking forward to next week now and see what the following weeks bring.
 
Love H xxxxxx


----------



## charlie_44

Hi Hawkett  

Glad your first day on prep course went well    I'm sure you'll feel more settled next week.

We start ours next week!  I'll take some paracetomol then    It's a bit worrying not knowing what to expect but we're sooo excited.  

I'll be keeping an eye on your diary to see how you get along.

Charlie xx


----------



## Duckling

Hi Hawkett, 
Great to read this today as our first course is on Thursday, so lovely to hear from you how it went. Have just read it out loud to dh. Excited but very very nervous. Will keep reading to see how you get on. Lots of luck,
love from Duckling x


----------



## Loobys

Hi Charlie and Duckling

I just read my rambling message back, parts of it do not make sense I'm sorry, teach me for doing it my phone  

I know it is easy for me to say now that it is not anything to worry about now I've done it but your both really enjoy it x please let me know how you get on xx

I learnt so much and cannot wait to learn more and the feeling is completely different to the tx, it's great as with tx you can only imagine the light at the end of the tunnel now we can see it x

The comment about dh sounds mushy x but seeing him so happy after all the bumps in the road is amazing xx
Love H x


----------



## Loobys

Hi

Just to update I have changed my user name to my nick name x


----------



## Loobys

Hi

Not much going on at the moment am going to do our homework for prep course tomorrow :-(

Had some terrible news last night our friends 4yr old son died suddenly last night :-( no explanation yet :-( 

Xx


----------



## charlie_44

You confused me a bit with your name change   

That's awful news about your friends 4yr old son, so so sad    I can't imagine what they must be going through and   to you to.  

Did you get lots of homework?  I'm sure you'll find it hard to concentrate on it at the moment.

xx


----------



## Loobys

Lol wanted to change to a take on my nickname xx

I know it's heartbreaking, they took him to hospital and was told there's nothing wrong with him,24 hrs later the poor lad died, they don't no cause of death yet :-(

No not much, already done the research just got to write it up xx


----------



## Loobys

Hiya
 
So day 2 over and done with, I am struggling a bit with all the information to take in but I think its gradually going in, the day goes so quickly.. it only felt like we had been there for 10 minutes and it was 11.00 and time for a break, I wish the work day was this quick J
 
we are petrified that if we build our hopes up and look forward they will get broken again like all the times before and our dreams of our family will be taken away from us, also we was given this statement and asked to pick which one stands out more, well if you put it in comparison ours wouldn’t be jumping out at family finders L  either as we lead such a normal boring life, work, home, work home, seeing friends and family work, home, work, home, this will change once we are a forever family as we will be able to join in activities with friends instead of being the childless couple and being missed out on family days out.
 
I am trying to do get ahead on some of the homework ahead but its proving difficult as my brain is like a sieve especially on the time lines, I have a colourful employment history in my younger years, I have been trying to better myself in the last few L my boss is very fickle and didn’t like my ambition so constantly knocks me down and even took away a lot of the work I was doing and hired someone else, which to be honest not being bitter I was doing a better job 
 
I am hoping that the whole process speeds by as I am becoming impatient which I am sure it will as we have so much to look forward most importantly a family, after my nagging we are going to start decorating ,my cousins wedding, Hubbies birthday and I am thinking of doing the race for life but training to RUN it which is something I would never be able to do as I am so unfit and at the end of the year my BIG 30 J
 
DH keeps dreaming about adoption, last night it was a sibling group, which we wouldn’t be able to do as we don’t have that much space J but its so sweet, he said to me last night that the adoption is so important to him which is something I did not manage him saying.
 
on Saturday I came home from afternoon with my mother in law and he had his brother round and they decided that they are going to sell his DJ Equipment and I am slowing making a dent in the spare room, it’s just big stuff now that will need to put taken to the dump.
 
Anyways best get back to doing some work x
 
Lots of love Loobys


----------



## charlie_44

Hi Loobys

I know what you mean about being petrified about building our hopes up, I feel exactly the same way.  I feel so excited by going down this road but after all the negativity of treatment I'm scared it will go wrong somehow as I never take anything for granted these days!!  

And 'a normal boring family life' may just be what a child would need   

We started our prep course this week and loved it!  We can't wait to go back next week.  We've a lot of info to read throughout the process - I, like you have a goldfish brain at times   

xx


----------



## LittleJenParker

Hiya,

Just wanted to introduce myself,

My husband and I are just starting on the adoption journey and we have just submitted our application. we are now awaitning a call to tell us when the sw will visit us.

I was just wondering as you are a bit further ahead in the process than us if you could tell us what kind of things they ask you when they visit, do they scrutinise over everything? do they go in every room? are they judging? I'm really nervous as we are in the middle of decorating and i dont want the mess to put them off.

Also what kind of things do you have to do for homework and what happens at the preparation classes?

I cant stop thinking about it, I wish I knew more.

Thanks


----------



## Loobys

Hi littlejenparker

Before the inital visit I was a nervous wreck, they were here about 2 and half hours they went though our forms we sent in, why we want to adopt, our support network, us, our tx etc.

Don't worry about being in the middle of decorating we had yet to start and it wasn't a problem they did have a look around and at garden etc but just head round the door it's more about u as a couple x

We just finished our third day of prep they cover pretty much everything it's very intense and but I want to take it all in and we look forward to the next one each week, I will be kind of sad when they end got 2left x

We are really excited but nervous as after tx not working we are scared this will fail too but unlike tx It's the when not the if now x

You should start a diary as well, Its something to look back On x

Hopefully you will not have to wait long to find out, we have been lucky with how quick ours has been x

Take care

Love Looby's xx


From what I've read prep course's


----------



## Loobys

Hi
 
My update is a little late, where does time go……………
 
A week ago on Sunday DH nan was taken back in to hospital, she has been unwell since Sept, she was just settling back into like and then shes back in hospital, it is quite upsetting, so we have been slightly a tizz with everything.
 
The 3rd class was really good we both really enjoyed it and learnt loads, it was very intense day but very informative, I will be sad and happy when it finishes , sad as I will miss doing them and the people but happy as we are one step nearer to our forever family J
 
We are working hard to get our little debt down to a minimum , we have been living the high life to long LOL and looking into getting rid of our car as its a lot of money that we could use elsewhere, but we will keep hold of it untill we are nearing panel.
 
We are starting the task of decorating, we are going to wait a few more weeks as we have got have got some builders doing work on next door and we do not want to do it and they cause damage, they already caused some…..they are SO LOUD they have woken me 3 Saturday on a row before 8am. It’s like Michael flatly is doing river dance in my loft it’s so loud
 
We are still scared that they are going to turn us down, especially with that is going on with DH Nan etc, they will want us to wait bit longer, but this is spurring us on, something to focus on , she is so excited as well she keeps asking everyone who visits her, she wants to be a great grandma  
 
We are soooooooooooo excited and so impatient.
 
Lots of Love Loobys


----------



## LittleJenParker

Hi Looby

Thanks for the info. I know what you mean when you say nerve wracking, Im nervous just waiting for the visit ot be arranged I cant imagine waht ill be like when they are actually coming to us. Just keep thinking like you said that all this waiting will actually end well compared to the agonising waiting that tx brings with it.

You mentioned above about paying off some debts, is this something that the sw have asked you to do before you can proceed as I'm a bit panicked now?

My nan is also unwell, she has lung cancer and has been given only 6-8 months to live so its a bit hectic here too.

I'm glad that things are going well with your classes though, it sounds very worthwhile. What homework do you get?

Good luck with the decorating, Its driving me mad so Ill be glad to be finished, Roll on the summer when its all done and I can enjoy the nice weather (if we get any).


----------



## Loobys

Hi

keep thinking it when not the if  it is a nerve wracking time but if your social workers are anything like the ones we have encountered your be fine xx
i am going to PM you xx


----------



## Loobys

Hi

Not much happening at the moment we have an appointment for our evualtion after our prep course.

We are both sooooooooo nervous 

I am loving watching hubby get excited and looking forward to being a daddy, feels like the puzzle is finally falling into place for us and our family are all excited at the prospect of a lo.

Well I will update after our evaluation x

Hope everyones journeys are going well.

Xx


----------



## charlie_44

Hiya,

Try not to worry to much I'm sure your app. will go fine.  We've just had ours this week - I was so nervous to but it went well.  She just chatted to us about how we did and what the next stage was.  She also left us lots and lots of homework which runs alongside the HS.  

Lots of luck, let us know how you get on.

x


----------



## Loobys

Well thought it about time I updated

Prep feedback came back and we couldn't ask for better comments, it was lovely to hear someone elses view of our relationship xx 

Most of references back crbs done and starting home study in next few weeks xx

Decorating started and hubby's got himself a family car xx

Hope everyones doing well xx


----------



## charlie_44

Glad it's going well for you    

We had a good report from our prep course to thankfully!  Just waiting on HS now, checks are all back I think.  Starting to get a lil impatient for that call now   

My hubby bought a family car just before we started trying to conceive - how stupid we were eh thinking it would happen at all nevermind straightaway   we will be needing a new one very soon   

 that your HS starts soon   

xx


----------



## Loobys

Hi Charlie

we have had many family car's though our ttc, we decided we would get a mini, as it was just us to, we then decided that we wanted to pursue adoption so woops.. 

I was just getting ready for work, i am on an evening shift and had a call, we been assigned a social worker and were starting HS     

xx


----------



## Loobys

Hi 

just to update, just had a call.

we have been assigned a social worker and are starting Home study    excited and nervous all rolled into one xx


----------



## charlie_44

great news!

Did you get any homework to make a start on after the prep course?  We did - just the stuff we do through HS but all LA's do it differently - actually most of them seem to do the work/writing but we're doing the bulk of ours!

Hope everything goes well, I'm sure it will   

 

Love Charlie xx


----------



## Loobys

Hi

Thought I would give an update x

Sadly dh nan passed away 2 weeks ago so been in limbo slightly

Very sad that she did not make it to see us as parents after all we been though and she so loved hearing about our adoption journey.

Am back to work tomorrow after a lovely 11 days off thanks to wills and Kate getting married.

Hav used this time to decorate, hubby off til next week so his carrying on, at this moment me and our cat are sat on our new sofa ;-) watching glee.. My guilty pleasure xx 

Have also been busy doing hs work chronology ecomap family tree all done as well as all the basic information on par.

Well that's all for now will update next week after our next home visit x

Love Looby's


----------



## Loobys

Time is going quick but not quick enough, we are getting so impatient which I hope is normal.

We both had our attachment interviews now, social worker coming again tomorrow to do family of origins, were hoping to have h/s finished by end of summer, were going to send Medicals to doctors, I'm trying to lose some lbs first.

Decorating is at a standstill, we got few busy weekends coming up so hopefully after that x

Well thats all I can think off for now 

Love loobys x


----------



## Loobys

Thought i would write a quick update not much to really add except we are nearing the end of homestudy, just 2 more visits booked in  

cannot believe how quickly time is going, we have been given provisonal dates for panel, one is 2 days before my big 30th birthday so am secretly hoping that this will be the one as it will make that week even more memorable.

Lots of Love Loobys x


----------



## Loobys

thought i would pop in for a quick update

well its been an eventfull week, sadly we were in one of the areas affected by the riots and yesterday afternoon we had to evacuate our flat as some thug started a fire not far from our flat.. i see the smoke and thought it was a cloud at first, we tore the flat apart trying to get our cat so we could get out. we have no decided that as soon as we can move we are gonig to .

As for adoption, we are reaching the final stages and have got a provisonal date for panel x

Lobbys


----------



## [Katie]

Lobby, how awful for you to be caught up in the riots. It must have been hidiously scary. I too would have been hunting for the cat first! Good luck for the final stages. Hope your panel date isn't too far. x


----------



## Loobys

it was really scary on both occasion's. but thankfully it has calmed down and we are hoping to move away from the area once the adoption has gone though.

We had alot of issues with our medical's but they are being done on the 8th Sept, we have another visit on thursday which will be our last one then our s/w will go work on our PAR ready for panel.

We have been given 2 provisional dates but we think it will be the later one which is just 3 weeks after, we are not telling anyone when it is as i wanna keep something for ourselves, and plus it will be great to see people's face's when we tell them if its a yes xx

hope your journey is going well

love Loobys x


----------



## Loobys

well we have reached the end of home study, got medicals this week and our social worker is now busy preparing our PAR     

we have been advised to start preparing the room for when we go to panel and have brought a few bits, a car seat for 9mnth to 12 yrs few bath toys and a puzzle and ive just ordered some books to read to our future LO      and provisonal dates for panel have been set x

so not much really to report


----------



## [Katie]

Great news Loobys.

Can I ask, what was your initial offer and has it changed since the prep course and home study? I ask because our initial offer was 0-3 but DH and I would really rather 0-18mth.

Katie x


----------



## Loobys

Hi Katie

our intial age range was 0-2 with as young as possible but as we have progressed it has gone up to 0-3 but along with our s/w we have specified we would like as young as possible and our social worker agree's with us x


----------



## Loobys

just though i would put an entry in, its our medical today, i am so nervous.......


----------



## skyblu

Hi Loobs, 

I hope your Medical went well today.
Hope you get your panel date soon.
We are just at the beging of our homestudy so it has been nice to read other peoples journeys.
Best of luck.
Skyblu.xx


----------



## Loobys

Hi Skyblu , it only feels like yesterday we were at that stage, it has whizzed past and I still love reading about people journeys x
 
I am getting very scared at the impending panel date (we are still awaiting confirmation, we can get the medical reports this week, we had to wait as I had an infection and the GP wanted to wait for that to clear for submitting the forms, which fingers crossed it has ) Little One’s room is in full swing, it is starting to resemble a bedroom now that DH has taken away his decks, the computer has gone, it had broken anyway so we just sticking with the laptop as we get more space x
 
We went to the dump on Sunday, it was 2 run’s in all and I had so much fun , there is something therapeutic about throwing things into the big containers J we then celebrated our goddaughter 2nd birthday, which was so much fun as she got a tea set so we were in a constant supply of tea, and plastic foods J it was nice to think that on her next birthday our LO could be with us JJJ
 
We have also decided on a cot bed and initially we are thinking a chest of drawers and a small wardrobe, we already got 3 bedtime/cosy reading books, car seat, bath toys (a thing that attaches to side of bath and it’s a slide with penguins in rings, stacking cups shaped like sea creatures and some squirty shape things  o and a puzzle, dh has painted the room it is looking beautiful  he just going to finish the glossing over the next few days and his away at the weekend so I can spend a bit of time going though the  last few bits , we are amazed how much stuff we have collected over the years , we are hoping to move about a year after placement we wanna be in a better catchment area for schools.
 
We keep going over the conversation in our head that we had with our social worker, thankfully we both were there as I would have doubted myself and it still feels a little surreal and I feel like someone is going to jump out and scream at me that it’s a joke and that it’s never going to happen.
DH keeps dreaming about adoption, his had about 3 now and last night it was we adopted a little boy and that he kept running off in a department store…. Dh said he had to discipline him so I asked how he did that and dh said I got him a DVD player……. I wouldn’t mind punishment like that LOL.
 
We are at a very impatient stage where we know we are just “waiting” but we don’t want to just “wait” I want to know and dh is getting impatient as well.. between 7pm and 7.30pm I often find myself daydreaming about LO, I am so afraid that something is going to go wrong………


----------



## Loobys

Cotbed ordered


----------



## Mummy Noodles!

Hi all! I have been reading this link with much enthusiam! T put you in the picute - DH and I have just started the adoption process and are waiting on prep course to begin Nov/Dec. We are really looking fwd (for a change) to starting a process with a positive outcome. 
I am so, so, so excited for you Looby...cant wait ti see what you write next! Wishing you & DH the very best!    xx


----------



## Loobys

Hi Noodles1

i hope that you enjoy the prep group, i loved the prep group and answered alot of questions i didn't know i had, if that makes sense.  i love reading back on my diary as well, i am going to print it out and put in little loobys memory box so they can read it back, i wish i had kept a more detailed one now, but the time has just gone so fast.

As for us, i been avoiding the internet alot as much to say really, we are in limbo at the moment no news just plodding along impatiently.

          We got the provisional dates for approval panel which is start of next year        .. 

cannot wait its going to be OUR YEAR....


----------



## Mummy Noodles!

Wow Looby Ive been reading your diary again.... This IS going to your year! I'm excited for you so goodness knows how you feel!! 


All the best! Noodles xx


----------



## Loobys

i though it was about time i done an update.


Well we have now been to panel and we got a YES, so we are now APPROVED adotive parents waiting for our son or daughter       

to say we are on cloud 9 is an understatement, will do a more detailed entry in the next few days xxxx


----------



## Maccer

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Loobys

Thank you Maccer x i don't think the news hasn't sunk in yet, still can't believe that we are gonna be a mummy and daddy.


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Congratulations hope you get a match soon Hun x


----------



## Loobys

Thank you emma, still feels to good to be true


----------



## skyblu

Looby- just had a look to see how things are going.........  CONGTAULATIONS 
I'm sure it wont be long now until you are matched.
We are going to panel on March1st, so not to long for us now, how was the panel? was it scary and what questions do they ask?
Sorry, you don't have to answer that last one if you don't want to, even though we have 2 months to go I'm worrying about what they are going to ask us allready.lol
Keep us posted how the rest of your journey goes and hopefully it wont be long before you are a mummy.
Skyblu.xx


----------



## Loobys

Thank you for the congratulations xx


----------



## Mummy Noodles!

Congratulations on getting the green light at panel - what an achievement!!!!  


I am impatiently waiting on our next stage which is to be appointed a social worker and start Homestudy. Hope its soon.  


Well done to you I will be watching for future updates!


Noodles xx


----------



## Loobys

WOW its been a while x

Things have started to move slightly for us and we have been linked with a LO and meeting LO's social worker this week, as soon as we  see the profile, i can't explain it, like a bolt of lighting we are smitten x

Trying not to get to carried away and keep our feet on the ground which is really really hard.


----------



## nutmeg

Ooooh congratulations - any more progress?


----------



## Loobys

Hi Nutmeg

Thank you for your reply, yes we go to matching panel soon for LO, so all very exciting and we are busy preparing things  its the most amazing fanastic feeling in the world xx


----------



## nutmeg

Oh brilliant   Hope it comes round quickly.


----------



## Loobys

were does the time go, an eventful 2 weeks coming up including meeting our little one xx


----------



## Maccer

Good luck Loobys!

Maccer x


----------



## Mummy Noodles!

Loobys, Wow ....Checking up to see how you are getting on. You are making huge progress.... Congrats!!!!! Dying to know where you all are at now??  


We go to Panel in 2 weeks time!!! ... Alas I am not sleeping at this late hour   


I'll bet you are haed over heals in love...and it's a lot of work??    


Well done to you and your long awaited family!   


Noodles xx


----------



## nutmeg

How's things going?


----------



## Loobys

It's been a LONG time since i logged on but we are finally a family our beautiful little one is asleep upstairs  she been here for a few months and it feels forever, it's all we imagined and more xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Fantastic news Loobys so happy for you  xxxx


----------

